# We did it !



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

So proud of my girl (Sable) 

Was a weekend of NADAC local & just getting home, just had to share... I ran my very first whole course today (Novice Reg.) & she did awesome ! Not much experience with the dog walk & has been an issue + we don't have a reg size walk in class.

Anyway, she kept her head on & ran good. Q'd & placed 2nd. 

I did 2 runs with her Sat., Jumpers & Tunnelers & 2 runs with her today, Reg & Tunnelers............ she was nibby yesterday, even though she got back on track & ran clean, we did not meet course time either run. 

Today her head was on 100% & ran clean & placed both runs...... (took 4th in Tunnelers)


I also ran my boy Storm in Tunnelers only both days & he Q'd & placed (3rd & 2nd) both days & also we earned our very first agility title. He's the first dog to earn 1 in agility. I need to double check with Sable, but I think she needed to Q in Jumpers & she would have earned her first.

I love, love, love NADAC..................

Just had to share, was a fun weekend ! I love talking. learning, ect to agility people !  Gooooo agility !!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

CONGRATS!! Sounds like a wonderful weekend for dogs and handlers! Isn't agility just the best! 

:happyboogie::groovy::happyboogie:


----------



## Timberlinek9 (Mar 20, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your dogs


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

well done - sounds like you had a great weekend and lots of fun. NADAC is hard to make time in so you really need top push for speed in those trials. One bobble by the handler and you can easily miss time even with a fast dog. So those NADAC Q's are especailly sweet.

Pat


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Pat,
I guess we got lucky at our first few NADAC trials, becasue she did what I call ADD on me & we still made time, but for some reason this trial it seems like they cracked down on times. She did her norm ADD on me & never Q'd because of time. No faults & did the coruse, but bad time. She made up for it day 2 & just SO happy she did the whole reg (1st time doing) course flawless.................... 

I wish me had on video...............


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I also found time was an issue with NADAC. Not so much when we started but with the tighter times in the Advanced classes. 

But that was with Elsa. Never got a chance to do NADAC with Bretta Lee...


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I have not done much AKC, are their times more forgiving ? I would think not, done a couple of trials & seemed more strict IMO.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LuvourGSs said:


> I have not done much AKC, are their times more forgiving ? I would think not, done a couple of trials & seemed more strict IMO.


AKC times are more forgiving, but also their courses at the higher levels can be more twisty and tight. NADAC does (or at least did) have more open and flowing courses which would allow for speed. But that means fast dog AND fast handler!!!


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

yes and since I am a slow handler with a fast dog NADAC is a bit of a challenge.

Those wide open courses give Kahlua too much open space to fly on. She actually handles better on the tighter courses.

Pat


----------

